# netlogon bei samba server



## vcomde (15. Februar 2004)

hallo leute

habe ein kleines (hoffe ich zumindest) Problem und zwar habe ich hier mehrer User die der Meinung sind sie bräuchten eine Bildschirmauflösung von 800x600 und andere die dann jeden morgen die Auflösung wieder zurück 1024x768 zurück setzen müßen jetzt meine Frage gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ich die Bildschirmauflösung z.b. in der netlogon datei des Samba servers für jeden User unterschiedlich vorgeben kann?

oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit das für jeden user eine andere Auflösung vorgegeben werden kann

danke im vorraus 

vize


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (15. Februar 2004)

Hi

Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist die netlogon.bat, eine reine Batch-Datei. Ich glaube nicht, dass du damit die Bildschirm-Auflösung ändern kannst. Die Bildschirm Auflösung wird jedoch im Benutzer-Profil gespeichert. Du könntest für diese User ein eigenes Profil anlegen in dem die Auflösung 800x600 Pixel ist. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

